# Canada one step closer to abolishing long-gun registry!



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2009)

More good news from up here on the fight for law abiding gun owners.  



> *MPs vote to abolish long-gun registry*
> Last Updated: Thursday, November 5, 2009 | 12:12 AM ET Comments1578Recommend264
> CBC News
> A man replaces a shotgun in the rack in a downtown Montreal outdoors store in this file photo. MPs gave second reading Wednesday to a bill that would abolish the registry for long guns. (Paul Chiasson/Canadian Press)
> ...


----------



## Headshot (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome news!!  Hope it goes the right way.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, lighten-up up there.


----------



## elle (Nov 8, 2009)

It's been a debate for 16 years as to the value of this law in the first place.  The end result is that it cost tax payers billions and resulted in nothing.  Too often a common practice in politics up here. 


_As an aside and only my opinion; the tragedy that happened in Montreal where 28 people were shot and so many innocent women lost their lives, it is highly unlikely the gun registry would have had any impact on Marc Lepine's intent to carry through his plan to kill those women.  With all due respect, I convey my sincere condolences to the families now as I did then._


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope this sentiment makes it way South of the Border and infects many of the US politicians. 



> "I favour a gun-control system, but I do not favour a gun-control system that makes criminals out of farmers and hunters,” said PEI Liberal MP Wayne Easter.


----------

